# Hybrid Stone 80W Mod by Starss



## Nailedit77 (12/5/16)

This eye-catching mod stands out in appearance and feels great in the hand. The Hybrid Stone 80W features a unique shape to suit the contour of the hand with added finger grips for further comfort. Sporting a beautiful 0.99 inch LCD display, the screen is bright and colorful and can also be customized from the background color to font color. The Hybrid Stone is compatible with many types of different wires such as nickel, titanium and stainless steel for precise temperature control vaping. Combined with a gorgeous metallic stone look and a powerful 80W max output, the Hybrid stone has been beautifully structured to stand out and perform like a beast.


Wattage Range: 1.0W - 80W
Temperature Range: 200°F - 600°F / 100°C - 315°C
Output Modes: Power (Wattage), Bypass, Temp Ni/Ti/SS, Power Turbo
Ergonomic Shape
0.99 Inch LCD Screen
Requires (1) 18650 Battery *(Batteries Sold Separately)*
Sliding Battery Panel
Charge Via Micro USB Port
Spring Loaded 510 Pin


----------



## Bartart (12/5/16)

That's a pretty good looking mod, pity the power output is so low, my TC vaping often uses more than 80w for faster ramp up.


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/5/16)

Love it, wish we could mods like this in RSA


----------

